# AWS Competition



## Wine-O (Oct 8, 2012)

Did anyone enter this year's American Wine Society Wine Competition? Registration is open until Oct 18th and the wines need to be in Oregon by the 26th. Go to www.americanwinesociety.org 
I just sent 4 boxes this morning for my wife, myself and a friend. I entered 13, my wife entered 8 and our friends entered 3.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought that there was not going to be a NJ AWS competition. I was told that they merged with the NJ State Fair Competition. Where is this being held?


----------



## Wine-O (Oct 9, 2012)

John,
The one in NJ was the one they had at Sussex County Fair. That was the one that American Wine Society sent judges to judge that one. Did you enter any wines in that one?
This is the one that American Wine Society themselves has. Every year the conference is in a different location and this year it's in Portland Oregon. You need to pre register your entries online and then send you wines out to Portland. They need to be there by October 26th and it takes about a week for them to get there going UPS ground. The conference is November 8-10.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, I see, this is the national AWS competition. 

The local NJ AWS had there own competition. They judged the sussex county fair and discontinued their own local competition.

I entered no competitions this year. I make a lot of wine, but not too many varieties per year. I tend to enter comps every three years (when I accrue a good number of different wines).


----------



## Wine-O (Oct 10, 2012)

John,
I entered the local one this year at the fair and won Best of Show Red for my Tannat Merlot, I was thrilled with that, even though there were only 57 entries!!
I make about 20 different kinds each year, I'm addicted to the competitions! Did really well this year at Indy, my wife got 6 medals out of 6 wines and 3 were double gold.
I just bottled my Toasted Caramel Port and it is amazing, you want to meet up somewhere I'll give you a bottle.
Dave


----------



## GreginND (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't get my entries in and I'm going out of town, so I don't think I'll make it. But I will be at the conference. Anyone else going?


----------



## cfmiller (Oct 22, 2012)

I am attending the conference (my first time) and also entered the competition (also my first time!). Very excited to be attending and seeing things. If you are interested in meeting, private message me. Would love to meet fellow posters.


----------



## Wine-O (Nov 14, 2012)

How was the conference? I always wanted to go but in my business it's always at the wrong time of year! What medals did you win? I'm patiently waiting for the results!


----------



## cfmiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Got a bronze for my cabernet. My frist medal. And the conference was great. We need more winemakers there! Lots of great seminars


----------



## Wine-O (Nov 19, 2012)

I got some bronze and silver's myself. My wife got a double gold and Best Of Show For Kit Wines for her Spagnols LE Tango. So happy for her. I thought it was hard living with her before!!


----------

